# Delivering packages downtown?



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Has your warehouse ever given you packages too deliver to a downtown area? I had a shift today and when I got there i was happy because there was only two bags but when I saw the city it was downtown. But me being stupid I thought there was no way they would give me packages to deliver in downtown and I thought it was going to be in the suburbs part of the city. Long story short I go down there and saw all the delivery's were in the heart of the city where there is nowhere to park and it is a nightmare to get around. I brought all the Packages back to the warehouse because there was no way I was paying to park to deliver a package or total my car because I had to look at the GPS to figure out where to go. I just hope I don't get in too much trouble.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Cody6666 said:


> Has your warehouse ever given you packages too deliver to a downtown area? I had a shift today and when I got there i was happy because there was only two bags but when I saw the city it was downtown. But me being stupid I thought there was no way they would give me packages to deliver in downtown and I thought it was going to be in the suburbs part of the city. Long story short I go down there and saw all the delivery's were in the heart of the city where there is nowhere to park and it is a nightmare to get around. I brought all the Packages back to the warehouse because there was no way I was paying to park to deliver a package or total my car because I had to look at the GPS to figure out where to go. I just hope I don't get in too much trouble.


It's sad that you didn't even try. I have to deliver to downtown areas almost every day. No need to pay for parking. Just pull over, put your flashers on and a delivery sign on your windshield. Run into the building and get the package delivered as quick as you can. 
Concerning having to look at and follow the GPS, if that is really that much of a challenge for you than you shouldn't be working a delivery gig.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Basmati said:


> It's sad that you didn't even try. I have to deliver to downtown areas almost every day. No need to pay for parking. Just pull over, put your flashers on and a delivery sign on your windshield. Run into the building and get the package delivered as quick as you can.
> Concerning having to look at and follow the GPS, if that is really that much of a challenge for you than you shouldn't be working a delivery gig.


If you do good driving downtown more power too you. I hate going downtown and always try to avoid it. I did try to deliver the packages before I brought them back. There was over 30 packages and half of them were for apartment buildings and 95% of them were different addresses. I don't know how different Miami is to Minneapolis but there are a bunch of one ways and there is rarely anywhere you can just pull over.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I am more than happy delivery to Apartments Downtown because usually there's concierge there that will take the packages because they more than happy to get tips from the residents


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

if you're not willing to deliver downtown, this gig most likely isn't for you. not every route you get is going to be easy, where there's available legal parking.

downtown San Francisco can be a huge pain in the ass, so i've learned to not pick up blocks during rush hour.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> if you're not willing to deliver downtown, this gig most likely isn't for you.


Depends where you drive. Our main warehouse Kent never goes downtown. Everything is to the suburbs


----------



## mke (Dec 19, 2016)

Just takes some extra creativity...if you can pull them off downtown can be quite easy, I get them sometimes with 50 packages to 7 or 8 addresses, and some of them are 10 packages to a mail room. 

It's not always easy to make a parking spot, or find the right entrance, or get in, but when you make it work they can be really easy blocks.

Couple tips, use loading zones, pull up in the parking lot if a building has one, use alleys. Put the flashers on and make sure you stuff visible on your car that makes it obvious you are delivering packages. I've even taken a missed delivery slip and put it under my wiper like a ticket. 

I do get nervous towards the end of a shift when my car is empty. I have thrown a quarter in a meter before too and just walked and done the few blocks around. Hotels are good too because they usually have big loading areas.


----------

